# A little more speed!!!!



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

hey guys ive started working on a new project,I have a sears lt8 that is chain drive i want to get a little more speed out of it so would i just change the drive sproket to a bigger one ?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just like a bike, but you'll probably need to add some links to the chain, and you'll of course lose a little torque at the wheels.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

As mentioned above, You can go with a slightly larger drive sprocket or a slightly smaller driven sprocket. You will need to add or subtract a few links depending on which way you go. Keep in mind, You will only need to change by approx. 2 teeth if changing the drive sprocket or 3 to 4 teeth if changing the driven sprocket!

Your first gear will most likely have a result of something between your current 2nd to 3rd gear. You will loose some torque but the speed gain will most likely be more rewarding. 

Don't go hog wild or else you will end up with a machine which you may be afraid to drive!!!

Have fun with the ratios game and let us know how it works!!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The unit you have is a Peerless ,with an 8-tooth sprocket.. it has been used for lawntractor racing,for many years. 
If you want more speed,you can go to Tractor Supply,etc.,and get a 10,or 12 tooth sprocket. This should give you the increase you want,without hurting the torque,too much.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

ok thanks guys im going to try that and ill ill tell you how it works im not to concerned about tourque right now bu i
defintly need more speed !!


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

do u know were i might be able to get one bsides trator supply i live in canada!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There should be a TSC around your area there somewhere. Try the one in Milton.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Online, You could go to Grainger.com or ebay. You will need the "Bore" diameter of your current sprocket. If you simply type say(10 tooth, 5/8" bore) chain sprocket for ebay, it should yield multiple results some which will be Industrial supply houses. The Industrial supply houses will most certainly have a sprocket for you however, A smaller seller may have it cheaper.

Not sure if this company is still around however, try (Applied Industrial Technologies). I purchased custom pulleys for my 1988 White lawn tractor (12.5HP Briggs Twin II) which I can run up to 38MPH. by taking the drive pulley up to a 5.48" pulley and taking the driven pulley down to a 6" pulley. I retained the variable speed pulley system and added a peerless 7 speed oil filled transaxle to obtain this speed.

I technically have 49 forward speed ranges along with 7 in reverse. When the transaxle is placed in 7th gear and you slide the fender shifter to 7th gear, You gotta be holding on to the steering wheel like there is no tomorrow because if you don't, There may be no tomorrow!!!

Make sure you are purchasing a GOOD quality sprocket rather than a cheap knock off..


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

yah i might try tsc


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

yha thanks im going to have to find out my bore because i havent taken the sprocket of yet but im not sure how big to go ,beace i dont want i to go to fast .


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Actually,you will need the bore size,and the chain size(pitch).
You can find the size of the chain usually on the side of the chain links.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tracguy, Step up to a 10 tooth sprocket to start with. As jhngardner mentioned, You need to know the chain pitch. After which you will need to add a few additional links to your existing chain. Most "Good" hardware stores sell individual chain links to add to your chain. If you've never worked with drive chain, It is not hard to do even if you don't have the proper chain repair tools. Just take your time and exercise caution when you "peen" the new chain links.

As stated at the beginning, try a 10 tooth sprocket. You will notice quite a difference with the addition of 2 teeth.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

ok ill go for a ten tooth sproket ,and i do not have alot ecperience with chain drive but ill just go slow and figure it out ,thanks alot guys ill get it changed and let u know how it works .!!


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

the only problem i have now is finding a sproket but i have a few leads so ill try them out !


----------



## veeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

You might want to clean and lube up that chain when you change sprockets. The chain's slack side links look a bit "sticky", rather than slumping in a smooth arc like a clean lubed chain should. A good soak in kerosene of a trip through a parts washer while manually working the chain to free up any sticky links followed by a soak in 30 weight motor oil or commercial chain lube should make it function as good as new.

<Required disclosure> The poster speaks of an "ideal" situation. If you were to examine his own equipment, you would see chains which look *much* worse than this one...

<<Required disclosure disclaimer>> "Please do as I say, not as I do..." ("I was gonna" trumps "You should" every time.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

ok thanks i just got it and havent looked at that yet but that is one thing i will look at ,The previous owner didnt do much mateince on it !


----------

